# MINE AND FRANKIE'S COUNTDOWN 1 day to go!! :) xx



## Mrs Liamxxs

now this is where the fun starts, trying to make sure everything is sorted ready for saturday morning.....i still have to get my youngest a pair of shoes and frilly socks (OHisa bit of a pillock and lost my bloody credit card) 

for the first time i actually dont know what to say :nope: xx


----------



## smelly07

ooohhhhhhhhhhhh jeez 7 days now........OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

thats what i keep thinking to myself, i think my family and Oh are a bit more excited than i am, all i have had all day is 'this time next week' its getting kind of annoying lol xx


----------



## Frankie

Eeeeeeeh its going to be manic next week how you coping?

One of my school pals is getting hitched 2


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

my anxiety medication is keeping quite calm at the minute but it is gonna be so hecktic on friday as i have to, 

meet my cousin (also one of my b/maids) in town to go get our nails done

come back home do the final adjustments on my daughter's, my youngest son's and nephews outfits

iron the childrens outfits

pick my son up from school

come back and sort OH's things out (he is staying at a freinds friday night)

iron bridesmaids dresses

bath all 3 of my kids (with my dress hung up in the bathroom to steam, kids WILL NOT BE LEFT ON THERE OWN)

put them all to bed

say goodbye to my OH :cry:

jump in the tub myself, 

make sure everything is in order


THEN IM GONNA HAVE SOME FUN WITH MY GIRLS (alcohol and take-away)

then im gonna TRY and go to bed early lol

xx


----------



## Miss_d

aww how exciting :)


----------



## smelly07

It is exciting isnt it.......just reading your friday to do list made me think ooooohhhh i cant wait........hope i stay feeling excited its much better then the freaking out....sicky/nervous feeling!!!! x


----------



## Frankie

Thats sounds hectic lol 

My Friday is out of my house by 7am, Got 16 staying at mine so I dont want to be around there.

Got to pick dresses up at 11am, got a rehearsal at 6pm then out for a meal and off to bed!!!

The week before is hectic with finalising the catering, seating plans etc


----------



## honeybee2

take away sounds ace!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

i am so looking forward to the night before with my girlies, substitute for the hen night i didnt have xx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

6 days to go and my stupid bitch of a MIL has decided to phone us tonight and tell us she isnt taking the wedding pictures...well thanx an effin bunch, seriously pissed off!!!!! xx


----------



## honeybee2

what? why would she do that? what will you do?


----------



## Mynx

Wtf?!?! Cant believe she'd do that! Has she given a reason why?


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

all she has said is that she doesnt want the responsability,( she has never hidden the fact that she thinks im no good for my OH) ( and now there is nothing i can about it, so now i have rely on pictures taken by freinds so wont have any to compile an album so am prettydamn naffed off, and now the weather isnt looking too promising either, i knew something was gonna go wrong :'( xx


----------



## Jin

Oh Mrs liam. That is terrible and so unfair of her. I would be spitting blood :hugs:

Can you phone around other friends and family and ask those who have a decent camera to take pics instead? Infact ask as many people as possible to bring their cameras along and take lots of photos and then use the best one's to make up an album later. My friend did this and her wedding album is beautiful. The best photos were the one's where the bride and groom were completely unaware that their pictures were being taken. They ended up with some really gorgeous totally natural shots of each other just laughing and joking, dancing, hugging and kissing. You name it, they were all in there.


----------



## Scamp

:hugs::hugs:

Can't any of your mates take the pictures? 

But omg, 5 days :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

my dad is bringing his camera along to get some and is gonna put thmm all on dvd for us so we will have a few good ones, one of my best freinds has said she will take some for us and she is quite good, my mum was gonna take some aswell but her camera has gone missing and we cant find it anywhere, it has made me feel really low all day xx


----------



## honeybee2

dont feel low hun- you will get some great snaps!! Just think, the most important thing of the day is marrying your beloved and this will continue- with or without your MIL's blessing! xx


----------



## Miss_d

Thats awful of her, yeah ask around your guests and let them all know that your MIL let you down at the last minute, whats your OH saying about it :hug:

I am sure yous will have a great day, and if others are taking photos at least your getting some although i realise its not the point :hug:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

got just about every single freind taking pictures for uss so we will get a few decent ones, am finally all finished, got the last pair of flowergirls shoes and got the last of the money for the car and the dj so now i can finally chill out for the next 2 days, and fridaty is a rush to get everything sorted for staurday xx


----------



## Tiff

:happydance: OH my goodness! 3 days to go!

:growlmad: @ your MIL. What a bitch! :grr: Sorry hun, glad you were able to try and find a decent back up. :hugs:


----------



## Scamp

2 days :happydance::happydance:
Are you posting some pics on here of the wedding?


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

Scamp said:


> 2 days :happydance::happydance:
> Are you posting some pics on here of the wedding?

just you try and stop me hun lol, course i will hun, cant wait to post them lol xx


----------



## Scamp

:yipee: Can't wait to see them xx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

i think the excitement is finally starting to kick in lol xx


----------



## honeybee2

going to the chapel and your.....gona get maaaaaaaaaaried!


----------



## Mynx

Omg 2 days left! How are you both holding up? 

Cant wait to see the piccies!!! I luuurve looking at wedding piccies :D


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

well 1 day left and i am so tired after running around all week that i want to do is just want to do is sleep, i have a million one things to do, dont have the energy to do them at all, im gonna be looking something out of the walking dead 2morrow :( xx


----------



## honeybee2

tomorrow you will be running on adreneline.


----------



## Shabutie

OOOooo how exciting hun!

I know you'll have a fantastic day! Cant wait to see the piccy's!

Try and take 1 hour out for yourself today if you can, have a nice relaxing bath away from the chaos.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

gonna try, even if its just an hour in bed, i am so tired that i actually feel ill xx


----------



## booflebump

Anyone getting married tomorrow....?

Mrs L, the adrenaline will soon kick in, don't worry :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

Thanx girls :) , suppose i better get my butt into gear and start sorting stuff out, then i can try and get a bit of kip, oh well at least i get to let my hair down with my girls tonight, no Oh, kids will be tucked up in bed, suppose i can relax then (if they let me ;) ) lol xx


----------



## Scamp

Enjoy every second of it hun :hugs::hugs:

What's left to sort? 
xx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

nails done, dress's done, got bath the kids, get them in bed, iron the outfits, hang them all out sort out who's is who'sand then i can chill with my girls :) xx


----------



## booflebump

Eeep it is soooo terribly exciting! Wishing you both all the love and luck in the world for tomorrow xxx


----------



## honeybee2

good luck darling thinking of you xx


----------



## BertieBones

good luck hun! sure u'll have a fab day! x


----------



## Mynx

Oooo good luck hunny!! Hope you have a fabulous day and the weather stays good for you :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Have lots of fun, come and update us when you have a spare moment! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

thanx girls, well i am happy to say *EV[ERYTHING IS FINALLY SORTED!!!!!/B] and i am finally sitting down having a drink with my girlies, gonna get a take away soon then its in the bath and then bedtime for me  xx*


----------



## Scamp

Good luck hun, hope you have the most amazing day. Can't wait to see the pics xx


----------



## Frankie

Good luck hun my nerves are shot I cant believe how quick it has come around x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

good lyuck hunni, am so damn calm and so damn drunk at the minute im loving it!!! sat ere munching on alans fried chicken with a big bottle blue :D, boy am i gonna sleep tonight hahaha xxxxx


----------



## Shabutie

Best of luck for tomorrow hun, I really hope you have a fab day!

:flower:


----------



## Mynx

Good luck for today girls!! Here in NW London the weather is glorious, I hope it is where you both are.... enjoy today, and take some time to stand back and soak it all up :hugs: 

Cant wait to see piccies!!


----------

